# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Lancelot

## kilfou

Ils ont des chapeux ronds, ils bouffent du kouign aman à tous les repas, ils portent des menhirs en se bourrant la gueule au chouchen. Vous avez deviné que je parlais des Bretons. Maintenant que la plupart des clichés ont été sortis dans un but humoristique et n'ont pas eu le succès mérité, on peut quitter cette intro déplorable.

_Lancelot_ prend donc place en Beurretagne, du temps de Merlin, de Brocéliande et d'autres trucs païens. A titre personnel, c'est pas ma tasse de cidre mais bon je cède au népotisme qui semble régner en France actuellement : la dessinatrice est la chère et tendre d'un canard dont je tairai le nom pour éviter le spam de sa boîte à MP. Moi seul aurai droit à une dédicace personnalisée de l'auteure, pas dans les dents le vulgum pecus.

 Plus sérieusement, _Lancelot_ mériterait votre attention même sans ce "lien de parenté". Au niveau du scénar, il y a déjà le cador du genre Jean-Luc Istin qui dirige d'ailleurs la collection Soleil Celtic où est édité _Lancelot_. Le premier est très classique dans son déroulement : présentation des gentils, des méchants, tout le monde se fout sur la tronche, le méchant gagne et le bébé des gentils survit, est recueilli par une gentille marraine et a la rage contre le méchant en grandissant. Vous vous imaginez déjà que c'est chiant car vu et revu. Vous avez tort car Istin utilise les clichés du mythe et du conte que tout le monde connaît pour faire une histoire tout à fait originale et plus subtile qu'il n'y paraît. Ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant puisque les héros sont des héroïnes. Oui oui, même le Lancelot du titre... Et ça devient intéressant et prend toute son importance dans le tome 2 co-scénarisé par Olivier Péru, aux commandes de _Zombies_. Pour info, la série est prévue en 5 tomes.

 Quant au dessin, faut avouer qu'Alexe est quand même très douée, surtour pour une rookie puisque c'est sa première série (même si elle a été coloriste avant). Trait acéré mais plein de volume et de drapés dans les costumes (j'avoue faire une fixette sur ce genre de détails), profitant bien des couleurs d'Elodie Jacquemoire (décidément une affaire de femmes), découpage dynamique et un character-design alléchant : vous me direz des nouvelles du grand méchant mystérieux de la couv.

_Lancelot_ mais rattrape le en même temps que le chouchen. Désolé.
 Pour me faire pardonner, des extraits en PDF du T1 et du T2.

_Lancelot,_ de Istin, Péru, Jacquemoire et Alexe, Soleil Celtic, 2 tomes parus, 13.50€



Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## col vert

> tout le monde se fout sur la tronche, le méchant gagne et le bébé des gentils survit, est recueilli par une gentille marraine et a la rage contre le méchant en grandissant





> vous me direz des nouvelles du grand méchant mystérieux de la couv.


Laisse moi deviner, à la fin il dit quelque chose du genre "ne rejoint pas le côté obscur de ta force et ensemble nous mettrons fin à l'an pire" ou "ragnagna rock je suis ton père".

----------


## IbZz

Mouais mouais, 
n'étant pas un fan de ce genre de bédé, je trouve, sans vouloir être caustique et en l'étant un peu malgré moi, que tu nous as déjà d'avantage mis l'eau à la bouche.

Ca ressemble plus à une drague légère qu'à un réel coup de coeur, non mais ::siffle:: .

'fin bref, c'est dommage de ne pas avoir une petite mise en bouche avec quelques pages en preview.

----------


## Pipeman - le vrai

Istin, Péru, Jacquemoire et Alexe.
Sont plus nombreux que les chevaliers de la table ronde pour faire ça !

----------


## kilfou

Je mettrai des liens pour des extraits cet aprèm, ainsi que des planches N&B...  ::):

----------


## Chmoc

> 'fin bref, c'est dommage de ne pas avoir une petite mise en bouche avec quelques pages en preview.


Clique sur le nom d'Alexe dans la news de kilfou. Une fois sur son blog, dans le bandeau vert, clique sur "Lancelot : Chroniques & fiches". Puis sous la couv, clique sur "Extrait du tome" pour avoir un euh... extrait au format pdf.
Et pour les fainéants, c'est là.

Je ne connaissais pas Alexe et je trouve que c'est plutôt pas mal ce qu'elle fait. En plus avec Istin au scénar, ça devrait le faire.
Normalement...  ::rolleyes:: 
Je pense finalement que je vais mettre cette série en achat futur dans mon BDGest moi.
Merci kilfou !  :;):

----------


## col vert

> Pipeman - le vrai	Istin, Péru, Jacquemoire et Alexe.
> Sont plus nombreux que les chevaliers de la table ronde pour faire ça !


Quand l'horloge est attaquée, le soutien-george contre attaque.
Fool moon, tu pipoterais pas un peu?

----------


## IbZz

> Clique sur le nom d'Alexe dans la news de kilfou. Une fois sur son blog, dans le bandeau vert, clique sur "Lancelot : Chroniques & fiches". Puis sous la couv, clique sur "Extrait du tome" pour avoir un euh... extrait au format pdf.
> Et pour les fainéants, c'est là.


Ah, c'est bien mieux comme ça  :;):

----------


## Meneldil

Je clic sur le lien et je vois un tit.

Je n'ai pas lu la bédé, mais franchement, je trouve ridicule la propension à foutre des nichons partout pour attirer le pékin de base.

Lancelot n'est pas le premier et ne sera pas le dernier, mais sans déc' ça devient lourdingue.

----------


## kilfou

J'ai rajouté 2 planches N&B et les liens vers les extraits dans la news.  :;):

----------


## Psycho10

Mouais, t'as news ne m'a pas enthousiasmé sur cette bd en particulier (alors que d'hab, je cours acheter  ::ninja::  ) mais bon, je fais aussi une allergie à ce qui sort chez soleil, donc peut être que ceci expliquera cela  ::o: 

A vrai dire, dans un genre complètement complètement différent, j'ai été bien plus enthousiasmé par Bakuman, un manga (comme je lis des bd, des comics et mangas) qui raconte l'histoire de deux gamins qui veulent devenir mangaka.
On peut trouver ça très niais, pas très original, et c'est pas toujours excellentissime, mais le principe de départ, et la manière dont est décrite le processus (réalisation des planches, décisions éditoriales, etc...) est le coeur du manga, et j'ai trouvé ça bien sympatoche  :^_^: 

M'enfin, je dis ça, mais c'est pas CanardYeuxBridés ici  ::sad::

----------


## col vert

> qui raconte l'histoire de deux gamins qui veulent devenir mangaka





> je trouve ridicule la propension à foutre des nichons partout pour attirer le pékin de base


Tout est dit.
Après la france reste un pays à touristes, alors mettre de gros nichons sur une couv' ça reste un bon moyen pour faire du chifre.

----------


## col vert

N'hesitez pas à y mettre de l'huile bouillante d'ailleurs les filles, on verra les vrais cramées de la tête au bord de l'océan.
Beignets, chouchou, ice cream...

----------

